# Katie KICKS MAJOR BOOTY at Dogwood Rottweiler Club's Specialty!!!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

A SHOW CAREER IN HER FUTURE? LOTS of people think so. 

Today in Perry Georgia on the Dogwood Rottweiler Club’s Specialty weekend, we started off by going Best Opposite in Sweepstakes under Christina Chrisco. Best in Sweeps was an ET son.




























We then went on to take Winner’s Bitch for a 4 point major FROM THE BRED BY EXHIBITOR CLASS under Breeder Judge Suzan Guynn. In Best of Breed we were awarded Best of Winners, and an Award of Merit. The judge’s comments to me included the following:

She will be a GREAT one. When you entered the ring and I saw her, my heart began to pound. I have never coveted or wanted to steal any bitch as much as this one. THANK YOU for showing her to me.

And so it begins. Look out, Colonial Rottweiler Club and American Rottweiler Club NATIONAL SPECIALTY, HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Way to go Katie! Congratulations Red!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

She's a beauty. Congrats!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not surprised! That's awesome; congratulations to you and Katie!


----------



## FlashTheRottwuggle (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats Katie and Red! That little girl is going to go far!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

That is so awesome, you must be very proud. Congrats Katie.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

sniff sniff you came through here to get to ga and no stop for me to get some Penny lovin? You do not love me! lmao congratulations!! great job and gorgeous well trained dogs as always. Sorry hun but it really is not a surprise when you do well with these pups.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay Katie!!!! Congrats, Red!


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Very Nice. Very.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Super congrats!!! What a way to show!!!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Official Results, Dogwood Rottweiler Club Regional Specialty show 

We got one of only TWO Awards of Merit.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

The official shot.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

My baby momma is one sexy bitch!


----------

